# Opera Mini for Nokia 5610



## ToxicSerpentz (Jan 13, 2008)

I have the Nokia 5610 which is a Symbian 40 phone and i must say it is an excellent device.
I use Vodafone Live to access the Internet.Got a prepaid connection.
Opera Mini 3 comes pre-installed with the phone and i had to download the new GPRS settings to use the Internet. While the inbuilt web browser can use the new settings,i am unable to do the same for Opera.
The settings aren't available.
The same applies for Widsets.


----------



## karina_got_it (Feb 7, 2008)

you need a full gprs for opera and widgets to run. something like mobile office in airtel. call customer care.. i guess the pack is available in vodafone for rs 200 per month and extra charge for downloading... i changed to airtel only for this


----------

